# Ewe neck?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!! Someone had a lot of time on their hands!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

They should bring her to a show. I would love to see the double takes.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

First time I've seen a sheep in "poodle's clothing"!:sheep:


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I lobe this! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a baaaaad pun. I wool'd think you'd think of a better one than that.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lol!!! This is tooo funny.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been threatening to do this! I am getting set up to keep a very small flock of sheep and want to do cute poodle-y grooms on them for giggles. Someone stole my idea. lol


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL That's great!!


----------

